# This is the Story of a Horse Named Ruger...(Pic. heavy!)



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous, so is Joe, but Ruger really needs his hooves trimmed, good on you for giving him so love and attention!


----------



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you, he's a good boy, I wish I could buy him.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow he looks soo shiny and clean


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful horses. I love Joe's blaze. And Ruger is just gorgeus!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

He's beautiful. He doesn't look underweight at all, just has no muscle tone, especially in the back end. He needs more riding, not more groceries. Glad you are giving him some TLC. They are both adorable.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I love him! How much is he selling for?


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

He's lovely but like someone else stated he BADLY needs his hooves trimmed. He definitely needs more groceries and more riding to help him develop lean muscle. Poor guy. With some time he could be really nice and worth a bit!


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Wow, his color is stunning! Great job, I am sure he enjoyed being pampered.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

He's a gorgeous boy but I also agree he really needs some farrier work especially on his hind hooves.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Woa! ruger is like breathtaking! so is your horse joe  prouddd owner i bet!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

He doesn't look underweight. He looks great but just needs toning up.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Geez Ruger's hooves need a trim like yesterday! Lol he's a really cute horse. He probably would make a decent halter horse with more weight and muscle!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is certainly a looker. I don't think he needs more weight so much as he needs muscle built up. I absolutely love how kind his eye is. Also, I don't know if it is due to him needing his feed done or what but there is something really bugging me about his left hind foot. It almost seems like the hoof is slightly deformed or something.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

What a gorgeous guy! It's nice that he is getting some love, it makes me so sad when people take on the responsibility of an animal and then don't follow through to give them the best possible life and attention.

This reminds me so much of my horse, haha. He looks like he was probably once incredibly well muscled and then has had a lot of it just wasting away. 75lbs underweight? Really? It looks to me like he just needs to tone up and build some muscle mass again which probably wouldn't be too hard if he is genetically predisposed to gaining muscle easily like my guy.

His feet look really awful to me too, have to echo everyone else. Needs a good farrier to come and make them a healthy shape and length. 

I love his color and his WHITE mane and tail! He's got a very sweet face that has such a nice shape! He's a looker! The western bling looks very fashionable on him too!


----------

